# Share laptop wifi connection via ethernet

## dendro

I want to share my laptops wireless connection with my playstation via the ethernet port. I did this on other linux distros but I don't know the best way on gentoo without installing too many packages.

----------

## Hupf

This Guide should help if you ignore the QEMU parts and replace the tun/tap devices with your ethernet device.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

Are you using NetworkManager on your laptop? If you are, you can configure NetworkManager to share the Wi-Fi connection. Edit the Wi-Fi connection via the networking widget on the Panel ('Configure Network Connections...' in plasma-nm if you're using KDE; 'Edit Connections...' in nm-applet if you're using GNOME, Xfce, LXDE, etc.) and on the IPv4 Settings tab select 'Method: Shared to other computers'. I have never used a PlayStation, but I assume it is configurable for networking? On a PC connected via Ethernet cable to the laptop you would configure the wired connection via NetworkManager on the client PC.

----------

